# ragtop help



## REEFMAN (Mar 28, 2012)

Just picked up a 83 rabbit convertible. The top is in really Good shape but it's been sitting a while and the top hasn't been put down. I went to put the top down and the vinyl top cracked and seems dry. What would I use to bring life back to the top so it won't cracked any more


----------



## Mr.loops (May 27, 2010)

REEFMAN said:


> Just picked up a 83 rabbit convertible. The top is in really Good shape but it's been sitting a while and the top hasn't been put down. I went to put the top down and the vinyl top cracked and seems dry. What would I use to bring life back to the top so it won't cracked any more


I would ask here for help (more traffic on that sub-forum):http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?152-Cabriolet


----------

